# E-Piano: Midi + Acid



## opiWahn (29. Mai 2008)

Ich hab mir die Demo Version von Acid geholt und habe nun mit einem Midi-Usb Kabel mein E-Piano an den PC angeschlossen.
Acid erkennt auch, dass ein Midi-Kabel eingesteckt ist.
Aber wenn ich nun alles fertig konfiguriert habe, ist trotzdem kein Sound zu hören.
Mein E-Piano ist von Korg und ich hab Windows Vista.


----------

